# Name ideas for grey gelding (pics!)



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Tonto maybe hah im not sure but he is stunning  goodluck with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessOTTB (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you! It was pretty much love at first sight. I like Tonto, it reminds me of Johnny Depp since he's playing Tonto in the new Lone Ranger movie and I love Johnny Depp.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I didnt eveb think of that haha but i do like the name personally .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Holy Cow! Everytime I say "I am not a fan of Grey horses" someone comes along and shows me someone like this guy. BEAUTIFUL!!! He looks like a painting. ha ha 

I can't help you out with the name because I LOVE Eddington and would not have an issue with calling my horse Eddie. ha ha


----------



## JessOTTB (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you! I actually wasn't the biggest fan of greys for a while, but he changed my mind. He's such a sweet guy, too. I just love him.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

He looks like a Sterling to me!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

he's gorgeous! I like Sterling, too!


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hes so cute!! Congrats 

I like Oliver, Xxavier, Zander, Kayson, Lucius...... Just a few.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Sterling is a great suggestion. I vote for that too. 

Good looking horse.


----------



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

first thing that came to mind was Smoke.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh pffffft, you don't want that ugly wretch. I'll gladly take him off your hands. 

I like the name Zeus. I also like military related names like Sarge, Major, Chief, Captain... it's soldier in me talking, lol.

To be creative though, I LOVE the name Quixote (kee-yo-tee).


----------



## ruxpinsam (Jul 15, 2012)

I too like sterling. He is a beauty. I love greys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessOTTB (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas guys! I really like Sterling, but my trainers mare/previous lesson horse (who's also a grey) is named Sterling so that complicates everything.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

WHY DO YOU WANT THAT OVER-GROWN DONKEY!? 
I for one, like over-grown donkeys and wouldn't mind if you sent him to me. 

Kay? 
Thanks.


----------



## JessOTTB (Jul 21, 2012)

QHriderKE said:


> WHY DO YOU WANT THAT OVER-GROWN DONKEY!?
> I for one, like over-grown donkeys and wouldn't mind if you sent him to me.
> 
> Kay?
> Thanks.


Hahahaha I've suddenly found myself quite fond of over-grown donkeys, so you'll have to find your own. Sorry.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Steel or Sterling.. Some "s" name.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

He's lovely! Maybe Sky? I had a horse on trial called Tonto which I really liked (the name, didnt end up liking the horse!) until someone who speaks spanish laughed when I told them his name - apparently it means stupid in spanish, I had no idea!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Titan seems like itd be a good fit. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Remington Steel or just Remington

James Bond or just "Bond"

Pennington or Penn


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!! I like Steele, Remington, and Ringo for names.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

He's related to my boy (just like every other Thoroughbred on the planet)! I'm going to be a ***** and suggest Nevada-themed names XD

Sparks
Boulder
Fallon
Lovelock
Jackpot

And some other names that negate me being a complete douche and relating your horse to mine...

Platinum
Mercury
Gunsmoke
Buckshot (I like guns >->)
Caesar


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

the names Aladdin and Sinbad come to mind for me! he's gawjus!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I love him! I had the names Marshall or Storm come to mind.


----------



## AsBr96 (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow hes beautiful! maybe spartan ?


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

I vote for Sterling or Tonto! Both are great! Beautiful horse!


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

Rio
Zain


----------

